

How to 'save' newspapers? Charge $345 for web access - jrwoodruff
http://news.newspaperproject.org/2009/06/charging-lot-for-news-online-newport.html

======
Semiapies
After reading the article, I really can't come up with a plausible explanation
for this scheme beyond incompetence and mismanagement.

I'd pondered the idea that some newspapers will keep a print sideline to hit
the markets that aren't thoroughly online, but now I suspect that very few
newspapers will survive as organizations in the first place. They - especially
local ones - are doing _everything_ they can to avoid adapting. They're going
to crash and burn, not transform.

So it goes.

------
kunqiana
I wonder how many people actually reads the paper online.

